# Dinafem WW & purple power x maroccan new grow



## blowinthatloud (Feb 14, 2015)

Setting up my next grow starting from seeds..

Dinafem White Widow
Purple Maroc..hybrid from purple power female x maroccan male
Afgahni. some freebies.

will be growing in neutral soil with fox farm nutes, Grow big, tiger bloom an beastie blooms. seed starter then to 6" jiffy pot then to 3 gal smart pots.
vegging under T5 2x4 fixture with 8 bulbs. agromax 10,000k ultra blue spectrum bulbs. 2x4 space mylar walls flat white floor, 6" centerfuge an 6" carbon air scrubber. 2x4 flower space 600w HPS temps from 65-75..30-40% RH 
think that about covers it!  lol
will post pics when i have something to see other then dirt! BtL


----------



## zem (Feb 15, 2015)

sounds like a good start. i would look at the pics of dirt and equipment had you posted them


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 15, 2015)

Will set down and vape a bowl while waiting for the show to start. Line-up looks good.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Feb 18, 2015)

well they are breaking ground!! 

View attachment 201415grow.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 18, 2015)

In for the WW, I got a few WWxBB in the ground, males and females


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 3, 2015)

got my T5 in and setup got my little ones going good under it, waitin on a few more different seeds to germ to add in also..BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 055.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 056.jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 4, 2015)

Also have some
Royal Queen special kush #1
Nirvana Bubbleliclious
UFO purple og #18
Seeds to germinate in a couple weeks so i can try to get a continious grow goin..BtL


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 4, 2015)

Off and running, or I should say growing. Good start.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 12, 2015)

well after alot of work these girls are finally taking off!! straight to the soil from now on like i did before! i tried to get fancy an shot myself in the foot, lol any way take a look..BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 060.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 061.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 062.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 063.jpg


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 13, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> Setting up my next grow starting from seeds..
> 
> Dinafem White Widow
> Purple Maroc..hybrid from purple power female x maroccan male
> ...



OH YAY! This sounds so similar to one of the first grows I did!!! Can't wait to see the outcome! Looks awesome so far! Good luck bro!


----------



## Kraven (Mar 13, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## BigTree420 (Mar 19, 2015)

Lookin good! Uh oh confiscated?!? That's never good...hope things work out with your new order.  In the past I've gotten beans in a week from attitude if your lookin to get something quick!


----------



## blowinthatloud (Mar 24, 2015)

im not sure the name its when  you only take the top portion of the plant and leave part there, not fully topping it. well i have tried a few times before with not much luck well i tried again at it looks like im gonna have about 4 or 5 top shoots can you take an look an see what you think...ty...BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 064.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 065.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 066.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 067.jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud (Apr 10, 2015)

im really happy with this T5 fixture the growth is awesome im glad i switched from the 600 MH. im gonna be moving the big girl to the flower room in a couple more days, got some purple og kush an bubblelicious just sprouted so far so good on trying to get this continious grow setup im hoping i can harvest every 2-3 months..thanks..BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 068.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 069.jpg


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 10, 2015)

looking good btl

ya not topping but when u pinch off the new growth site and try to get 3 to top is fiming i think, i forget but looking good will be around to watch green gl 2u


----------



## blowinthatloud (Apr 10, 2015)

i usually just topped the plants a couple times but this works way better plus it takes less time to heal...BtL


----------



## next (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey BtL,

The technique your referring to is called "FIM" stands for... F*** I Missed, because of the inconsistent results. I've played around with it and it is definitely fun to do. Just curious whats your lighting schedule? I personally run 24/0 for veg but thats just me. Is the one you Fim'd the white widow?

Lookin good man!


----------



## blowinthatloud (Apr 11, 2015)

24 hour light during veg, yes i FIM them all now...BtL


----------



## blowinthatloud (Apr 13, 2015)

the ladies are lookin real good except for my girl on the left, she needed watered yesterday but i was away from the garden so she wilted a little bit..shes about ready to go into the flower room shes mature an ready just waiting a couple days for her to heal up after a little bit of trimming. the girls are loving this T5 lighting wish i would have switched sooner!! Owell live an learn. thankfully no problems to report so far everything has been good since i got over the problems with the jiffy pellets. gonna be ordering some seeds to get a few more plants started in the veg room once i move this girl out, thinking about some Medicanne Trainwreck, Barneys Critical, Humboldt Blue Dream, maybe something from CBD Crew havent decided forsure yet but im looking for something for pain relief since i have some severe back an neck pain. ok i babbled long enough LOL!! thanks for stopping in and checking out my grow..Green MOJO everybody!!BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 074.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 075.jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 2, 2015)

got my first purple maroccan trimmed up an into the flower room, shes lookin real good. lookin forward to seein her bud! BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 079.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (May 2, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> got my first purple maroccan trimmed up an into the flower room, shes lookin real good. lookin forward to seein her bud! BtL



Oh hell yeah, and we shift to high gear


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 2, 2015)

some more updates on the ladies the veg side is goin crazy under the T5 an the fox farm nutes!! the lil girl is bubbleious, she so cute!the top 2 pics are the one that i just started in the bud room. i have to get a good schedule figured out so i can get this to be a continous grow, i have a good start i think but i dont know yet! never done a continous grow before. i wanna be able to harvest about every 9-10 weeks about the time it takes to flower. any advice? thanks for lookin...BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 082.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 084.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 085.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 086.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 087.jpg


----------



## next (May 2, 2015)

Hey BtL, Your ladies are lookin lovely!

I'm not sure how much your planning to crop out each harvest, but Dman runs 3 plants in a perpetual grow. He puts one into flower every 3 weeks, takes one out of flower every 3 weeks. Seems simple and efficient.

Can't wait to see that purple macaroon bloomin


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 3, 2015)

im not sure what im gonna be able to crop out yet, ill have another girl ready in about 2 weeks so i might try to do the same as Dmans schedule or close kinda just testing right now gonna have to just wing it for awhile till i get it all figured out! thanks for lookin..BtL


----------



## budz4me (May 3, 2015)

Looking good!

I grew nirvanas bubblicious, very yummy!!!! I am sure you will be happy with that strain....I was!!!!


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 3, 2015)

thanks Budz! i have heard good things about Bubblicious im lookin forward to finishing her! this purple maroccan is supposed to be pretty good also cant wait to see her flower, wont be long now! BtL


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 6, 2015)

another update, my girl in the bud room is showing some nice white hairs an stretching her legs! the veg side is going great! my girl that was sick is coming around after giving her a good flush, an bubbles is looking sweet after her first FIM! not much else to report, things are going pretty smooth..thanks for looking at my grow, drop a comment or suggestion lemme know what you think..BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 090.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 091.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 092.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 093.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 094.jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 10, 2015)

tried my luck at cloning when i trimmed up my WW they look rough in the picture but they both pulled thru which is surprising since i havent ever had good luck with clones an all i did is cut them an split the bottom an add rooting hormone an put them straight into soil, took a few days but there starting to perk up an grow. my lady in the bud room is filling up with alot of bud sites an white hairs all over, cant wait to see this purple power in full bloom supposed to be nice an purple buds..thanks for looking again...BtL


----------



## Bongofury (May 11, 2015)

Real nice plants btl. Awesome


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 11, 2015)

some buds starting..BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 095.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 096.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (May 12, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> some buds starting..BtL



And the show moves into full swing. You are in for it now, once my WW started tossing her pistil in the air she also started to stink like crazy, especially on off watering days.


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 13, 2015)

2 weeks into flower, this is my favorite part! i love watching the buds form!:farm:
they started out under a 600MH bulb but i got a new 600 HPS bulb in today so switched that over they should love that!
BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 099.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 100.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 101.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 102.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (May 13, 2015)

very nice.........:48:


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 13, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> And the show moves into full swing. You are in for it now, once my WW started tossing her pistil in the air she also started to stink like crazy, especially on off watering days.



oh ya i got my carbon filter cranking! The wife smelled it upstairs in the kitchen and got a little irritated, my rooms in the basement right under my daughters bedroom an the kitchen, guess ill have to do some more insulating!..BtL


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 14, 2015)

trimmed up my WW tonight gonna give her a few days to heal up then into the flower room she is gonna go, working on a 3-4 week schedule into the flower room so once i start to harvest hopefully i can continue to harvest every 4-5 weeks or so. i been tryin to keep the strains similar in height an length of flower time hopefully i dont have any problems once i get going, thanks for looking...BtL


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 15, 2015)

moved another purple girl into the flower room tonight, gonna wait another week or so on the WW let it get a little bigger. Buds are forming nicely! nothing really to update the girls are doing good im happy to report! thanks for looking..BtL 

View attachment 201415grow 103.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 104.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 105.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 106.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 108.jpg


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 17, 2015)

over 600 views an 35 comments? :confused2:
would like to hear what people have to say good or bad, i know its not a perfect grow an someone has to have some comments..BtL


----------



## next (May 18, 2015)

Looks good man, u should get that power cord off the floor tho -.-

Is that the purple macaroon with the flowers? They look happy happy happy


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 18, 2015)

ya thats the purple macaroon. shes going crazy! cant wait to see her buds! BtL


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 18, 2015)

next said:


> Looks good man, u should get that power cord off the floor tho -.-



good call i moved it off the floor! i never really payed much attention to it, it was mounted on the black crate before, dont know why i moved it. must have been when i put in the T5 fixture...BtL


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 19, 2015)

day 19 flower 
and Bubbles is looking Beautiful! forsure cloning this girl! 

View attachment 201415grow 109.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 110.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 111.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 112.jpg


----------



## Kraven (May 20, 2015)

Looking good BTL, she is really starting to stack well, and the structure looks solid. Nice job cooking them, looks like they are gonna be tasty. Green mojo bro


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 21, 2015)

thanks Kraven!! this forum is awesome i have learned a ton!:smoke1:


----------



## next (May 21, 2015)

Looks like I can see a little bit of "the claw" other than that, looks delicious


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 21, 2015)

what causes the claw?


----------



## next (May 21, 2015)

Nitrogen toxicity, tooooo much N


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 22, 2015)

ok ill back off the N! its because i am feeding them grow big an tiger bloom as recommended per FF i guess i can back down the grow nutes! thanks for the info.


----------



## next (May 22, 2015)

I wouldn't go doing anything too drastic due to my 2 cents.. but perhaps use it as a whisp of a thought. If you feel you are giving a little too much N, perhaps you should back off, a little.. When your plants are in naturalish light are they a deep dark green?  Your plants look great man, and they look great to the point where I would also say if it isn't broke don't fix it. So what ever you do, do very little based on my 2 cents, because your dollars are doing you wonders this far.

That make sense? 

Happy growin, can't wait to see it get all crystaly


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 22, 2015)

I found your grow 
Looking Good bro seems like you got this. 
I will be watching your grow sending positive vibes. 

These are 10 week strains?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 22, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> what causes the claw?




Humidity , nitrogen toxicity


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 22, 2015)

my room stays between 35-45% humidity all the time pretty much, yes they are all 8-10 week plants so i can try to keep them on a schedule. LOL 

Do blossom builders like Beasty Bloomz from FF work? i have some NPK is 0-50-30


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 23, 2015)

couple pics..the crystals are forming nicely! 

View attachment 201415grow 114.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 115.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 2, 2015)

Still chooch ing along loud looking good bro.

Keep it up


----------



## next (Jun 3, 2015)

Good job man, your gunna have some big budz on that plant. She's already bulking up, and she has along way to go


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 3, 2015)

:48:


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jun 6, 2015)

day 37 of flower, buds are bulking up nicely. 

View attachment 201415grow 119.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 120.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 121.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 122.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 6, 2015)

looking good.......


----------



## Kraven (Jun 7, 2015)

Looking good man


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 7, 2015)

Awesome loud. You are killing it keep up the great work. Can't wait to see harvest pics


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jun 13, 2015)

thank you everybody..


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 14, 2015)

Do you got a dehumidifier in there? What type of cooling?  Very nice beautiful plants.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jun 14, 2015)

no i dont have a DH, cooling is done with 3 fans, my setup is in the basement an it stays pretty cool down there year around


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 14, 2015)

You look to know what your doing..  If you where to add a dh would you be able to stack more crystals?  How low does one want to get humidity in flower?


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jun 17, 2015)

48 days into flower, buds are thick and solid! 

View attachment 201415grow 123.jpg


View attachment 201415grow 124.jpg


----------



## next (Jun 26, 2015)

Hey BTL

Been a few days since I stopped by, wow did she bulk up. Looks like she might try n fall over from so much weight.. 

Keep those fans on her, thick and dense can be a perfect place for mold. Good job man


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jun 28, 2015)

well due to some midwest storms my basement flooded an i was forced to cut this girl down, very disappointed she was right at 8 weeks.. i was really looking forward to finishing her..well this is what i got off of her.. luckily my veg room wasnt flooded so i still have my girls vegging but i have to redo my bud room its soaking wet i have fans drying all over an heat on down there making sure everything gets dried out real good.. man this sucks. 

View attachment 201415grow 001.jpg


----------

